# Kergen für die Kernelkonfiguration?

## YPenguin

Das Programm kergen erzeugt automatisch eine angepasste .config anhand der auf dem System detektierten Hardware. Allerdings ist das wohl nicht ganz sicher, da der von mir so erzeugte Kernel direkt nach dem Start einen Reset verursacht hat. Statt dessen ist es wohl sinnvoller, die mit kergen erzeugte config mittels diff mit der bisherigen config zu vergleichen und Anpassungen von Hand - also z. B. mit Menuconfig - vorzunehmen.

----------

## YPenguin

Nützlich ist kergen eigentlich schon - beispielsweise hat es mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich USB-UAS aktivieren kann. Damit ist es dann möglich die SMART-Information der über USB angeschlossenen Laufwerke zu erhalten.

----------

## musv

Danke, das Tool kannte ich noch nicht. Werd's mal testen.

----------

## misterjack

```
diff .config-kergen .config-mine

< CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

< CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

< CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

< CONFIG_USB_KBD=y

< CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=y
```

Bei meinen System ist z.B. HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC + HOTPLUG_PCI Schwachsinn, da ich definitiv keinen Hotplugcontroller hab. Pauschal FB_NVIDIA zu aktivieren killt den nvidia Treiber und  USB_MOUSE sowie USB_KBD zu aktivieren ist ebenso absoluter Murks: „Say Y here only if you are absolutely sure that you don't want to use the generic HID driver for your USB mouse/keyboard and prefer to use the mouse/keyboard in its limited Boot Protocol mode instead.“ 

Sinnloses Tool.

----------

